# Cloudy water...



## AlexH (13 Oct 2016)

Hi guys

Used ADA amazonia in a new tank setup.

A piece of the scape fell and i had to correct it in situ.

Water is quite cloudy.

How long does it take to generally clear...?

Many thanks
Alex


----------



## Martin in Holland (14 Oct 2016)

If it's cloudy from some substrate, it should clear up after a few hours. The "dust" will settle after some time, the rest will be work for the filter.


----------



## AlexH (14 Oct 2016)

Martin in China said:


> If it's cloudy from some substrate, it should clear up after a few hours. The "dust" will settle after some time, the rest will be work for the filter.



It's began to clear over night - but not much.

Still quite cloudy unfortunately. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Martin in Holland (14 Oct 2016)

You can just give it some more time, it will clear up. You could also put some filter floss in your filter for a day or 2.... I always place some filter floss over the inlet of my filters after a water change or if i messed around in the tank, just a piece of floss with a rubber band to hold it in place,  this will probably enough for you too.


----------



## AlexH (14 Oct 2016)

Martin in China said:


> You can just give it some more time, it will clear up. You could also put some filter floss in your filter for a day or 2.... I always place some filter floss over the inlet of my filters after a water change or if i messed around in the tank, just a piece of floss with a rubber band to hold it in place,  this will probably enough for you too.



I've got lots of filter floss in the Fluval 406... I've dedicated a tray to three types of filter foam and floss foam on top and below the first tray of biohome ultimate.

I guess patience is the key here. Thank you  

Would adding a bag of Activated Carbon into the tank (directly) help?


----------



## AlexH (14 Oct 2016)

Also Martin, I've noted your a forum moderator.

Ive created this thread http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/my-unnamed-scape.43088/ but the images didn't come through.  

Would you kindly remove the thread?

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/my-currently-unnamed-scape.43093/ - This is the updated thread, the second image is the cloudy water I'm referring too.

Many thanks
Alex


----------



## Martin in Holland (14 Oct 2016)

After a few days it's best to remove filter floss, most people here do not use it as it's not needed in a planted tank and it only slows the filter's function down. Carbon is only for tanins (or medication) not for cloudy water.
I see now that it's a new setup, it can take a bit longer in those cases for the water to clear up, in the mean time keep up with water changes and be patience.


----------



## AlexH (14 Oct 2016)

Martin in China said:


> After a few days it's best to remove filter floss, most people here do not use it as it's not needed in a planted tank and it only slows the filter's function down. Carbon is only for tanins (or medication) not for cloudy water.
> I see now that it's a new setup, it can take a bit longer in those cases for the water to clear up, in the mean time keep up with water changes and be patience.



Many thanks 

How much of a water change do you recommend? 

Also, my Fluval 406 is making a bit more noise than I expected and I notice that when I tilt it, lots of bubbles escape the filter - this happens numerously. Any recommendations?

Thanks again!


----------



## sciencefiction (14 Oct 2016)

If its soil debris, keep cleaning the filter(s). It may take days for the water to clear. My fish messed up the soil a few months back and I dealt with cloudy water for a couple of weeks at least. The filters get manky and don't filter out the bits if you don't clean them during that period.  You don't want these suspended particles in your tank anyway so flush them away. If you've got no fish, rigorous water changing and cleaning the filter while it lasts. It will go away early or later.

If it's cloudy as in "white water", its heterotrophic bacteria having fun when released in the water column rich in oxygen, multiplying on a mass scale. Same thing applies, flush them out as they outcompete the good bacs.


----------



## AlexH (14 Oct 2016)

This is the cloudiness atm - its become a little better overnight.


----------



## sciencefiction (14 Oct 2016)

Aahh, not as bad as mine was. It will clear up in no time...


----------



## AlexH (14 Oct 2016)

sciencefiction said:


> Aahh, not as bad as mine was. It will clear up in no time...



Ah brilliant  Thank you!

I spent this morning prior to work brushing down the rocks - its the piece of bogwood that's the killer. I hadn't put it in place properly and having to dig it in post-water was disasterous!

First time doing an aquascape!


----------



## AlexH (14 Oct 2016)

By way of an update...





I'm hoping its going in the right direction!


----------



## Jamie McGrath (14 Oct 2016)

AlexH said:


> Also, my Fluval 406 is making a bit more noise than I expected and I notice that when I tilt it, lots of bubbles escape the filter - this happens numerously. Any recommendations?



in the instructions for my filter it actually says I should give it a good shake every now and again to release the air bubbles which may have built up over time. I quite enjoy doing it, dont  know why just enjoy it. try giving your filter a shake it may quiten down as well.


----------



## Martin in Holland (17 Oct 2016)

I see that you didn't plant anything yet. You can start planting from day one, I would even recommend it, this will make your water cloudy again, but helps with the startup of your tank. You can do a 50% water change for the first 2 weeks and slowly less in the following weeks.


----------



## alto (17 Oct 2016)

AlexH said:


> A piece of the scape fell and i had to correct it in situ.
> 
> Water is quite cloudy.


There's no reason you can't water change to clarity 
- of course, not likely you'll want to if you don't have a Python style system (random UK link)

If filter doesn't clear air in several hours to overnight, take apart & check connections/seal etc ... from what you wrote, I suspect you've overloaded the filter trays - try removing some of the floss & bio-media from each tray (they should not be "jammed") 

I don't see the reason to not plant the tank - I prefer to plant in damp substrate (soil) rather than underwater (similar method to George Farmer recent aquascape at AG - sans the assistants & audience 
& the excellent hardscape array & the extensive plant choices  )

Note that cloudy water may be due to "fines" (that floss struggles to remove) or bacterial bloom  or even algae bloom    .....
 - or some combination of the above    

Of course if you prefer to "cycle" the tank for several weeks before planting, that will work out too (I'm just too impatient & as mentioned, don't follow the reasoning)


----------



## ian_m (17 Oct 2016)

When I have had this issue, cloudy water after major plant replanting, things like Accu-clear https://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ap...40_229&zenid=50abe9e3e51efc9148bf8796ba9dfd0a work wonderfully overnight.

They flocculate the fines into lumps big enough for your filters to remove.


----------



## AlexH (17 Oct 2016)

Fantastic thanks for all the feedback guys 

Ive currently got this white biofilm growing over my wood and on parts of the aquarium floor.

Any ideas on how to remove?


----------



## ian_m (17 Oct 2016)

Brush and bleach.


----------



## AlexH (17 Oct 2016)

ian_m said:


> Brush and bleach.



Oh gosh, i cant remove it from my tank now its in :-/ itll mess the substrate up.

Any of tips?


----------



## sciencefiction (17 Oct 2016)

It's harmless. It will run its course but most fish actually eat it. I think it grew initially on all the wood I ever put in tanks.


----------



## AlexH (17 Oct 2016)

sciencefiction said:


> It's harmless. It will run its course but most fish actually eat it. I think it grew initially on all the wood I ever put in tanks.



Right i see.

I was thinking about adding shrimp to eat it a week before I plant? (If it hasnt cleared ofc)


----------



## sciencefiction (18 Oct 2016)

Shrimp would eat it too but whether you'll have enough shrimp to eat it in a week is another story. I had plecos and they had it eaten in a day or two.


----------



## alto (18 Oct 2016)

I added 12 - 15 (tiger) shrimp, 90% of the wood gunge was gone in 24 h, spotless in 3 days
 - shrimp shed a lot during this time 
(take care with newly shed shrimp as they are much more sensitive to changing parameters, any additives etc)




AlexH said:


> Ive currently got this white biofilm growing over my wood and on parts of the aquarium floor.


Just a note that ADA recommends daily water changes of at least 50% during the first couple weeks, also planting immediately etc


----------



## Martin in Holland (18 Oct 2016)

AlexH said:


> I've currently got this white biofilm growing over my wood and on parts of the aquarium floor.


Could be just some fungus and it will go away in time. Later (after cycling)  it will get eaten by shrimp and fish.


----------



## AlexH (18 Oct 2016)

Does it impact planting?

Its currently spreading onto the substrate floor... will i still be able to plant?


----------



## ian_m (18 Oct 2016)

AlexH said:


> Oh gosh, i cant remove it from my tank now its in :-/ itll mess the substrate up.



1. Lower water level to expose and scrub (and bleach). Add dechlorinator to water to neutralise any remaining bleach.
1a. Use hydrogen peroxide instead.
2. Just scrub with water in.
3. With water in, put bleach on kitchen towel and press on wood. Change water or add dechlorinator afterwards.
4. Leave and less it naturally disappear.
5. If tank is cycled add fish like Ottos who may scoff it.


----------



## alto (19 Oct 2016)

AlexH said:


> Its currently spreading onto the substrate floor


I'd syphon some (most?) away with each water change ... you can plant with it there, but I'd hesitate to churn this into the substrate


----------

